

YouTube Wins Viacom Case - Big Victory for UGC Sites - ed
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/23/youtube-declares-victory-in-viacom-case/

======
epochwolf
They can appeal.... see dicussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1456216>

